# Audio files disappeared Imovie



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello, I’m having trouble with iMovie I am trying to make a video with commentary the commentary for the video is on a separate file. The files are MP3 I added a minority of the audio files to my project the problem is the audio files have disappeared. I can still get the audio but I cannot see the audio files this is making it very hard to finish my video.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi larryecook, Here is a link that I think you will find useful to resolve your issue with audio files disappearing.

https://www.anysoftwaretools.com/re...iMovie,Time Machine. If you use Time... More


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*larryecook*
I think you may have the porblem solved by now as you posted the question nearly a month ago
However in case you have not I recommend you see this
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT210831

referring to the section here
*Drag audio files into the iMovie project timeline on Mac*
You can drag audio files like .mp4, .mp3, .wav, and .aif files from the Finder and the Desktop right into the timeline of your iMovie project. Audio files dragged into the timeline behave differently depending on where you drag them:

If you want an audio file to stay with a particular video clip even if you move the video clip, drag the audio file just below the video clip so a bar connecting the clips appears. Use this to add sound effects or voiceover audio that you want to connect to a specific video clip in your project, no matter where the clip is in the timeline.

It is diffcult to know from your original post = how you actually added the audio file to the clip - perhaps the above or other information in the link may help


----------

